# pll/digital tuning adjusment?



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I have an older (cassette) Kenwood car system, I use it as shop audio piped through an old fisher amp. 
Lately, in the last month or so, it locks into a station as normal, but anyone speaking has a 'lisp'. This sounds exactly like the old analogue tuners when they were just barely out of tune.
Anyone know where I could find a schematic, or hopefully know which trimmers I would need to adjust to re-tune this radio?

Sorry, out of shop right now and don't remember the model number


----------

